# How Cool?



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great with an original Sturmanski, a Poljot Gagarin Chrono or just any Vostok









VOSTOK-1


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Very cool, I think 

Here are a couple of pics of mine:


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

dapper said:


> Very cool, I think
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of mine:


Shame the light doesn't illuminate all the way up the orange plastic









But a cool light. Being Russian does it need special bulbs







?

Toby


----------

